# anyone here use everflourish digital plug timers?



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

cant believe im posting this but Ive bought 2 of these from BnQ as they where cheap for my viv light and ceramic, 

I new I should have gone for the old fashion switch timers and not "fancy" digital ones, as you would expect from cheap foreign rubbish the "manual" is a joke.

It tells you how to set the programs week and time, And from what I can see Ive made a basic program to turn the lights/heating on at 10 am and off at 10pm everyday, simples...or not.

Ive tried testing it to make it switch off at a certain time and it did bugger all, ive retried a few times and had the same result, even when you switch the mode from auto to on or off when switching to auto it will stay on the last used mode (so even if the lights are meant to be on if you switch from off to auto it stays off :bash

thought id try my luck here before i take them back to the shop!


----------

